# So I let my wife plow the yard.



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

And she almost put it in the creek.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

HAHAHAH!!! my wife is scared to drive the truck. Hard for women to handle power.


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

HA! A+ for effort eh?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Love it. My wife tired it once and that was it!:laughing:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

My Wife wants to try out the skid steer this year (I almost needed her one time,lol) but after seeing her try to maneuver one of our Z turn mower's in the summer it might be awhile.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

PSA:


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mrs. GMC Driver is rather upset that there isn't a spare truck sitting here this winter. She liked to plow the yard with the backup truck - because we rarely do it. Everything is 4WD anyway!

Wasn't until my 2 oldest turned 2 and 3 and # 3 was on the way that she gave up her route. I couldn't imagine plowing with 2 baby seats in the truck.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok actually it was me and my wife pulled me out. 


Mrs GMC Driver is a farm girl, she probably taught you how to plow.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

JD Dave;1152519 said:


> Ok actually it was me and my wife pulled me out.
> 
> Mrs GMC Driver is a farm girl, she probably taught you how to plow.


I don't know if I believe you. Is she putting the screws to ya after seeing this thread?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

NW Snow Removal;1152527 said:


> I don't know if I believe you. Is she putting the screws to ya after seeing this thread?


No it was me, she made me take a pic before she pulled me out. I think she actually enjoyed it a little to much judging by the wise cracks she was making. "Plow much or do you just talk about it with your friends on the internet"


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

JD Dave;1152519 said:


> Ok actually it was me and my wife pulled me out.


Maybe you should stick to tractors since your depth perception went awol...lol


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

Too Funny!!

But I would put my wife up against any plow driver on here. She has been plowing for the last 15 years with me and used to tag along with her father in his plow truck when she was a kid. She has plowed with a Jeep Wrangler with a 6.5 blade, a GMC 1500 with a 7.5 blade ,a F-350 with a 9' blade and has also ran our Cat 420 Backhoe.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Turf Commando;1152550 said:


> Maybe you should stick to tractors since your depth perception went awol...lol


It was the ice not my perception. LOL Totaly my fault, just glad I didn't hurt anything.


PLOWTRUCK;1152576 said:


> Too Funny!!
> 
> But I would put my wife up against any plow driver on here. She has been plowing for the last 15 years with me and used to tag along with her father in his plow truck when she was a kid. She has plowed with a Jeep Wrangler with a 6.5 blade, a GMC 1500 with a 7.5 blade ,a F-350 with a 9' blade and has also ran our Cat 420 Backhoe.


I'd like to see some pics before you put her up against me.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

May want to consider trading the crew cab in on a skid steer if you need something that floats Dave.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

It's a bad plower who blames his wife for his mistake. 

Nice to see you fess up before someone called you on it.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

my wife tried plowing for the 1st time this year.....sent her out in the blizard we got and she hates plows and trucks now
wasnt much fun for any of us plowing in this blizzard we just got


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

B&B;1152709 said:


> May want to consider trading the crew cab in on a skid steer if you need something that floats Dave.


Skid steers don't float it was a myth that some newbie tried and didn't work out.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Whoops! Why does the wife get the newer truck??


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

snowcrazy;1153323 said:


> You, my friend get the plowsite joke of the year award!!!! That is absolutely hillarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree that was very funny.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

JD Dave;1152519 said:


> Mrs GMC Driver is a farm girl, she probably taught you how to plow.


She's taught me a few things - plowing snow isn't one of them. I'd been doing that for a while before we met.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Dito*



PLOWTRUCK;1152576 said:


> Too Funny!!
> 
> But I would put my wife up against any plow driver on here. She has been plowing for the last 15 years with me and used to tag along with her father in his plow truck when she was a kid. She has plowed with a Jeep Wrangler with a 6.5 blade, a GMC 1500 with a 7.5 blade ,a F-350 with a 9' blade and has also ran our Cat 420 Backhoe.


My Wife is great with a straight blade, thats why I hide the knives when I go to bed...lol .. the truth be known she does a great job and looks after 25 residentials all on her own...
Gets lots of looks in her plow truck as she is the only female plowing in town...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

wayyyy too funny!

maby time for some new tires ah


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;1154016 said:


> wayyyy too funny!
> 
> maby time for some new tires ah


Ha ha.................


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

my ex used to love plowing

into trees, trucks, the garage door, other cars......:realmad:


----------



## fordplowdude (Feb 1, 2005)

tjctransport;1154349 said:



> my ex used to love plowing
> 
> into trees, trucks, the garage door, other cars......:realmad:


:laughing: Sorry but that made my night! LOL


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

that looks like. i dont know what happen brakes didnt work not my falt


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Dave,

You call yourself a professional????


A professional would NEVER have admitted it!! Especially with a perfect scapegoat at home.


LOL


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

2brothersyc;1154450 said:


> i loved plowing my ex


To bad she thought you had a small blade. 


forestfireguy;1154500 said:


> Dave,
> 
> You call yourself a professional????
> 
> ...


I nearly pushed the brake pedal throught the floor when it started sliding. I wasn't even plowing the whole yard just cleaning a drift up in front of the shop.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

This was very entertaining, even the best of us have flop moments that I think should come to mind when you guys are admonishing employees for mistakes. Great Share Dave. .............................When does she get to pull with the "PULL Truck"


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mr.Markus;1154613 said:


> This was very entertaining, even the best of us have flop moments that I think should come to mind when you guys are admonishing employees for mistakes. Great Share Dave. .............................When does she get to pull with the "PULL Truck"


I've told her numerous times she could drive it and she always declines.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

JD Dave;1153372 said:


> I agree that was very funny.


Guess the mods were at it again.

Good job Dave!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Milwaukee;1154535 said:


>


wow!! i have never seen a plow frame move like that before!!
the dang thing looked like it hit the grill a time or two!!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

NW Snow Removal;1152475 said:


> HAHAHAH!!! my wife is scared to drive the truck. Hard for women to handle power.


One of my best drivers is a girl and a sweatheart with a great attitude when i call in the middle of the night!

My wife wouldn't even try to plow the scraping noise would freak her out.

When she *****es about employees I tell her to come out the next time :salute:


----------



## alex94 (Mar 4, 2010)

tjctransport;1155247 said:


> wow!! i have never seen a plow frame move like that before!!
> the dang thing looked like it hit the grill a time or two!!


exactly what was going through my mind! She would NEVER touch any of my things whether it is a truck or not.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd like to phone your wife and see if it was really her................................


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

lol shes still in the driver seat laughing saying this is a first and last time im getting the keys.


i bet you were scared ****less, i slid into a frozen bank tonight, fukin lot was an ice rink underneath and i did the same thing you did hit that brake to the floor and it felt likei was going faster for a second till i found old snow.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i wonder if Dave is off the hide'a'bed for blaming this on his wife, yet.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

buckwheat_la;1156627 said:


> i wonder if Dave is off the hide'a'bed for blaming this on his wife, yet.


Ha she thought it was pretty funny I blamed her. Stuff happens and it takes more of a person to admit you did something wrong. Like I said before I'm just glad I didn't hurt anything but my pride.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

JD Dave;1156886 said:


> Ha she thought it was pretty funny I blamed her. Stuff happens and it takes more of a person to admit you did something wrong. Like I said before I'm just glad I didn't hurt anything but my pride.


 we had to accidents in one night both seniors working winter for a long time. One called me right away and said he hit a car (he was all day about this)

Other Guy takes out a 1/2 car and is in denial about it! Calls everyone names and is just an a$$ about it. He would have noticed if he did that! He always drives with window down, etc.... All marks line up with the truck, no scratch in the bumper, etc.

Guess he won't work for me next year....I had it.

Say you hit something and I wouldn't have an issue with it (or not as much)


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That's quite a scratch Cedar and I agree with you on admitting.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

4500$ later


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

how do you work that with pay? I know the law and all, but the reality is different.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Have to talk to him, like to take some of his pay for sure!
Not as payment of the damage more to make him aware that he can't keep doing what he is doing without consequences. Especially since he had a similar one last year too!

I lost 2 expierienced drivers this year due to retirement otherwise he wouldn't work for me anymore.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Cedar Grounds;1157193 said:


> 4500$ later


That really hurts.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

JD Dave;1157340 said:


> That really hurts.


Rather put it down on a Tractor


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Cedar Grounds;1159753 said:


> Rather put it down on a Tractor


Smart man.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Nice..........:waving:


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

JD, I guess you forgot to preplow that lot in your sleep


----------

